# Bolt 500 replace, not upgrade, hard drive question



## NCMike1 (Mar 13, 2021)

Our Bolt 500 is getting too slow but we don't use much of it's storage. 

What technology am I searching for in a replacement drive to ensure longevity? 

Has anyone installed the Seagate ST500LM30? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## JayMan747 (Nov 10, 2008)

I had the same issue about a year ago and installed the below, at the time is was $50 and has worked great the last year. 
*Toshiba MQ03ABB200 2TB 5400RPM 16MB Cache SATA*


----------



## MrDell (Jul 8, 2012)

JayMan747 said:


> I had the same issue about a year ago and installed the below, at the time is was $50 and has worked great the last year.
> *Toshiba MQ03ABB200 2TB 5400RPM 16MB Cache SATA*


Yes... great replacement hard drive!!


----------



## Laughs Brightly (Jan 23, 2016)

MrDell said:


> Yes... great replacement hard drive!!


Can't seem to find one new anywhere. What's the next option?


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Laughs Brightly said:


> Can't seem to find one new anywhere. What's the next option?


Doesn't seem that hard to get https://www.amazon.com/TOSHIBA-MQ03...d=1&keywords=MQ03ABB200&qid=1619030976&sr=8-1

There are multiple sellers selling it on Amazon


----------

